# Alte Tontöpfe sinnvoll verwenden



## Caphalor (7. Apr. 2015)

Der ein oder andere hat trotz des relativ milden Winters ja evtl. das Problem, dass der ein oder andere Pflanzkübel oder Tontopf kaputtgefroren ist.
Meine bessere Hälfte hat im I-net eine schöne " Recyclingidee" gefunden.
Das Ergebnis ist meiner Meinung nach besser, wie die Entsorgung der kaputten Töpfe  . Weitere Bepflanzung folgt noch, wenn die Hauswurzlieferung eintrifft.


----------



## Petta (7. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,
tolle Idee,ich hab einige davon.


----------

